# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Copper treatment for Black Brush Algae



## Barfly (Nov 2, 2003)

In the sticky thread at the top, it was mentioned that drastic treatment of Black brush algae called for the use of copper. How does one go about doing this?

May the pearls be with your Riccias'.


----------



## Barfly (Nov 2, 2003)

In the sticky thread at the top, it was mentioned that drastic treatment of Black brush algae called for the use of copper. How does one go about doing this?

May the pearls be with your Riccias'.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

I can't suggest that you use copper. It is a toxic heavy metal. If it's dosed in high enough concentrations to kill your algae then it will at least set the plants back. It may kill some species. In fact, copper has been used in some lakes to wipe out nuisance plant life.

If you want to use it anyway, then you might look for a copper sulfate solution sold as a fish remedy. You can follow the instructions on the bottle. That copper treatment can also turn the silicon seals in your tank to a nice turquoise color.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## Steve Hampton (Feb 13, 2004)

Plus if you have snails, shrimp, or other inverts the copper treatment will likely prove fatal to them. Plant-wise Riccia and mosses are fairly quick to kill using copper too...Okay, so I tried it once a long long time ago.


----------



## Barfly (Nov 2, 2003)

thanks for the replies.

I'm asking cause i have BBA in the tank. on the anubias nana leaves, monoselenium tenerum and generally the equipment in the tank. i tried the 1 part bleach to 19 parts water and it worked mighty fine removing the algae, but then they came back.

I've not had the time to remedy the numerous wrong things i'm doing, which i never knew till i read from here. So am searching for some stop-gap measures to maybe inhibit bba growth before they overwhelm my plants, until i can get to solving the root problems and finding 'balance'.

I'll need to get some test kits. i've been adding discus water conditioner and ph down as the water from my tap is alkaline which wasn't good for discus and many other fishes i kept. i think i read that the water conditioner buffers the water with something instead of carbonates and prevents carbon dioxide from dissolving in it. so the water of my tank may in itself be a problem. Then there is also the undergravel filter that i had put in place because the tank was initially set up for fishes only (but i've offed it since). I'm thnking of overhauling the whole tank cause i think it'll be easier.

May the pearls be with your Riccias'.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Barfly,

It does sound like rebuilding the tank might be your best solution. In the mean time you could add some Crossocheilus siamensis (Siamese algae eaters). The are know to eat BBA.

Roger Miller

------------
_"The indispensible first step to getting the things you want out of life is this: Decide what you want" -- Ben Stein_


----------



## Barfly (Nov 2, 2003)

I did try finding them but there was only the fake siamese algae eater at my lfs. after my exams, will really get down to it.

Thanks a bunch.

May the pearls be with your Riccias'.


----------



## BigFoot (Jan 3, 2005)

i would use sae it a alage eater watch for the fake one though


----------

